# Shortly moving to rojales



## Helen-Crystal (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi

Anybody living in the area who can help with the following:
1. Any spiritual movements in the area?
2. Television suppliers?
3. Broadband recommendations?
4. Any recommendations to where to go for purchasing a car?

Thank you in anticipation of replies.

Helen

lane:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Rojales is fairly near Torrevieja isnt it??? Televisions are more expensive in Spain so maybe bring one with you??? But other than that I dont know the area that well

Jo xxx


----------

